# Uncured Beef Kielbasa



## nancyr (Sep 4, 2006)

I purchased this from a local farm. Any suggestions on how I should prepare it? Thank you!:chef:


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Check out this existing thread.


----------

